# Prayers need



## glynr329 (Dec 26, 2016)

One year ago today my son passed while hunting. It has been the hardest thing to deal with in my life. Sometimes very hard to go hunting. I started taking him at 3 years old. He loved hunting very much and I know he would want me continue hunting. Sometimes it is pretty tough and will never be the same.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 26, 2016)

Will keep you and your family in my prayers.  I'm not sure if it will ever get any better but we have to try.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 26, 2016)

glynr329 said:


> It has been the hardest thing to deal with in my life.



Things just wouldn't be right if it wasn't THE most difficult thing for you. This proves your heart is in the right place. Wishing you peace of mind...


----------



## fredw (Dec 26, 2016)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2016)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 26, 2016)

The same Jesus, who wept because of the broken hearts at Lazerus' death, is also touched deeply by your broken heart.
I urge you to cast your cares upon Him, for He careth for you.(1 Pet.5:7)
Jesus is the one who is able to heal your broken heart.(Luke 4:18)

Let this promise put strength in you:

Psalm 23:4
 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.


I will lift you up today brother.


----------



## creekrunner (Dec 26, 2016)

Prayers for you and your family for God's mercy and grace


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 26, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 27, 2016)

I can not imagine your pain in loosing a child .... know I will say a prayer for you and your family ....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 27, 2016)

Prayers are being sent up on behalf of your family in this tragic situation.  

Please know that there are a lot of great members here that are willing to offer some strong shoulders for you to lean on when needed.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 27, 2016)

glynr329 said:


> One year ago today my son passed while hunting. It has been the hardest thing to deal with in my life. Sometimes very hard to go hunting. I started taking him at 3 years old. He loved hunting very much and I know he would want me continue hunting. Sometimes it is pretty tough and will never be the same.



I will pray for you because I know your pain.  I lost my oldest son in 2006  when he was 24. We were best buds as well.   Those death anniversary's and birthdays are really tough. Feel free to PM me and we can communicate more.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 28, 2016)

I cannot imagine. My Prayers are added for you and your family.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 10, 2017)

Praying for you man. You too Milkman.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 15, 2017)

Prayers sent from here as well.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone sometimes life can be very tough. Thanks Milkman and sorry for your loss also. From someone who knows how bad it is.


----------



## pine floor (Jan 17, 2017)

Prayers from here. This has to be some hard times for all of you. We will keep you and yours in our thoughts and prayers.

PF and Ms PF


----------



## speedcop (Jan 21, 2017)

my prayers for you my friend may the memories God has given you carry you through


----------

